# no snow



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

k i built a box and rail (not the problem)


the problem is no snow so wat is like snow (grabby but still slikk)
that i could put on my takeoff and landing ramp!!???:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Go to the back of your local ice rink and you'll find the excess snow from the zamboni's and you can use that. To make it last longer mix hay with the snow.

Also I heard fake turf (like the stuff they use at mini golf) works well too.


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

the problem is we dont have an ice rink and the snow would melt in a mater of minutes where i live so anything else 


the turf seems like a good idea but any other ideas


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i don't know if you have it there, but over here they sell indoor cricket type fake turf/grass which is basically mini golf turf but with loong thick strands all over it, kinda like a shag carpet but not so much shag.

i don't think that helped at all. sorry


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

nzboardlife said:


> i don't think that helped at all. sorry



hahahahaha, classic. i'm only other suggestions i've heard have been to try using dish soap. 

i have a pool...any thoughts on how i can get creative with it, and if there's any danger of the chlorine+water on my gear?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

i would think that outdoor carpet would work just need to wet it down a little. nothing will be like snow but your not gonna be carving on it. just dropping in and popping on the box/rail.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah turf works really well for drop and rails.
You just have to wet it down a litle bit


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi man! Give me please a link any cool chat!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

for your pool - buy a smaller pool. then buy a winch and put it at the end of your big pool. then build a rail and put it between the pools with some paddin around. or a rail/jump side by side into the water.

get creative.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I use two construction grade tarps that I have and run a hose on them with some soapy water. Obviously it's not snow but it works well enough to hit a rail or box when it's 80 degrees out


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

NZ_Josh said:


> for your pool - buy a smaller pool. then buy a winch and put it at the end of your big pool. then build a rail and put it between the pools with some paddin around. or a rail/jump side by side into the water.
> 
> get creative.


 
Say what?:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Like this without snow - pool instead. Not super hard to comprehend


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

NZ_Josh said:


> Like this without snow - pool instead. Not super hard to comprehend


i'm sorry but yes I am having trouble comprehending how that would work. You ride over one pool and then hit the rail and then jump into the other pool? and if I have it right, how do you pick up enough speed to skim the top of the fist pool?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

jordan2734 said:


> i'm sorry but yes I am having trouble comprehending how that would work. You ride over one pool and then hit the rail and then jump into the other pool? and if I have it right, how do you pick up enough speed to skim the top of the fist pool?


I'm not getting it either. The guy in the pic is on a tow line... is that what the winch is for?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

he is also on a wakeboard


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah you can use a car/winch/fast runner you start like on a wakeboard or a tiny snow run in to water skim -> grind -> water


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

NZ_Josh said:


> Yeah you can use a car/winch/fast runner you start like on a wakeboard or a tiny snow run in to water skim -> grind -> water


I'm sure your idea works, but I envision myself sinking like a rock in the first pool. I think it would make a hilarious video though :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Actually works pretty well. Just need a good run in. give it a go


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Some of ultra nasty, green, stiff bristled, plastic outdoor carpet / doormat material maybe?


----------

